# Horse Show Results from last night.... kind of wierd...



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, there was a HUGE turnout for this show so honestly I was not expecting to really place in anything at all. Well this is out we did:

Halter Geldings Open 4th out of 16 (NO clue how this happened, I was expecting not to place lol).
Showmanship Open 1st out of 3 (tiny class )
English pleasure color w/t 1st out of 4 (gah small again!)
English Pleasure Open w/t 2nd out of 15 (that's a little better)
English Pleasure Open 1st out of 10
Western Pleasure Color w/j 2nd out of 15 (yeah I just put on a western saddle and went in the ring.... lol I think this was a fluke)
Western Pleasure w/j Open 4th out of 9
Western Pleasure 3rd out of 15

Yeah so I am SHOCKED at Halter and western since those are not our strong classes but it was a very fun show. HOWEVER. I wasn't able to win the English Overall high point because they had the following catagorys:

Youth
Green Horse
Open
Amature 

And the girl who got high point was in Youth and Green horse so she would obviously get more points than anyone. I am going to make a complant but honestly I could care less about the high point because I am just excited we placed in anything at all . I'm just thinking doesn't that make it a little unfare for eveyone else? Because a friend of mine Tiss won all her AMamture Western classes but because this girl entered Youth and Green horse (only got about two 1's there) she got the western high point. blah it was a fun show though! now I have to get ready for tomorrows show!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, congrats on the good wins! Sorry about the terrible point system at the show though...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Well, congrats on the good wins! Sorry about the terrible point system at the show though...


thank you!  I think we will live. We're going back this Friday and I am hoping to have a bunch of fun like last time!


----------

